# Issues about my g/f weight



## ciccialover (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi to everyone,
I read many topics on this forum, but I prefer to have a personal advice from all you.
I have been dating my girlfriend since we were 17 y/o and during these years, now we are 24, her weight went from 76 kg (167 lbs) to 95 kg (209 lbs). What can I say? She likes to eat and I am a FA, anyway she says it's not my fault because she just likes food. She went under several diets but didn't seem to work, now she's under another one. Now my question is, how many probabilities are there she will be fatter in the future? I mean, maybe we will get married one day...

My question is referred mainly to women, but all the opinions are welcome.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 11, 2010)

What exactly are you asking?


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 11, 2010)

If a 24 years old girl who weighs that much will be a fatter woman in the future or she has some chance to lose weight. Just to have an idea about how things work.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 11, 2010)

Both losing weight or gaining weight is possible. She could loose it all and then gain it back. she could gain a lot of weight then opt for weight loss surgery. Or she could just stay at her current size. It's hard to guess what will happen to one person.

Are you hoping she looses weight or gains weight? 

If you love her does it matter what size she is? If it does matter, maybe you should look at your motives why you are dating her then.

If you are into gaining/feeding, you need to find out if she is also into this. You shouldn't try and cajole someone into fitting into your ideal.


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 11, 2010)

No it doesn't matter at all, it was just to have an idea of her future because it's known that metabolism slows down with age.. Any experiences with your wives?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2010)

do you think she would want to gain or lose?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 11, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> No it doesn't matter at all, it was just to have an idea of her future because it's known that metabolism slows down with age.. Any experiences with your wives?



My point was, there is no way to predict what will happen with your girlfriend.


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> do you think she would want to gain or lose?


Lose, but she always says she is hungry and would hate me if I said her not to eat.


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you told her you like her bigger ? That sounds like a good place to start.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2010)

I would explain that you will love her no matter what she weighs and you will always think she is beautiful.
That lets her know you love her first off and releases the burden of worrying about her weight.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 11, 2010)

Buona sera, ciccialover:

Tracii has very sound advice. Tell her you love her no matter what she weighs and you will always believe she is beautiful. That's what my husband told me 33 years ago, we were married 5 years later, and our 28th anniversary will be next month. Art loves me first and my fat second. I don't know whether your girlfriend will gain or lose weight, but most of what I've read and my own personal experience suggests married women gain more weight than single women. I certainly gained more than a few kilos since my wedding day. That's not to say you should marry your girlfriend molto presto, but domestic bliss is something to consider. Treat her like the love of your life, and her weight should take care of itself. Fine Italian restaurants might help too. :eat2:


ciccialover said:


> Hi to everyone,
> I read many topics on this forum, but I prefer to have a personal advice from all you.
> I have been dating my girlfriend since we were 17 y/o and during these years, now we are 24, her weight went from 76 kg (167 lbs) to 95 kg (209 lbs). What can I say? She likes to eat and I am a FA, anyway she says it's not my fault because she just likes food. She went under several diets but didn't seem to work, now she's under another one. Now my question is, how many probabilities are there she will be fatter in the future? I mean, maybe we will get married one day...
> 
> My question is referred mainly to women, but all the opinions are welcome.





Tracii said:


> I would explain that you will love her no matter what she weighs and you will always think she is beautiful.
> That lets her know you love her first off and releases the burden of worrying about her weight.


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you very much to everyone even if I already told her so and my concerns were more about age weight gain. 



> Fine Italian restaurants might help too.


Here it's definately not a problem, but she like fast food very much too! When we went to New York city she was enthusiastic for the several places like Dunkin Donuts, Wendy's...and I totally agree with her!:eat1:


----------



## nikola090 (Apr 12, 2010)

one of the not so many italian lucky to find a easy gain girl.

Hai la nostra invidia!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 13, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Thank you very much to everyone even if I already told her so and my concerns were more about age weight gain.
> 
> Here it's definately not a problem, but she like fast food very much too! When we went to New York city she was enthusiastic for the several places like Dunkin Donuts, Wendy's...and I totally agree with her!:eat1:



buona fortuna ciccia.....hope she's happy no matter what she looks like


----------



## hal84 (Apr 24, 2010)

It really depends on what she wants, if she wants to lose weight it is a change in how one lives. I always suggest people to concentrate on living a healthy life rather then how you would look in a particualr out fit. But it's just my thoughts.


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 25, 2010)

As lucious_lulu said, It's hard to guess what will happen to one person.
I knew a girl who gained and lost around 70lbs in the space of 3 years. and another girl whos over 500lbs and shes lost weight. You never know what the future holds.
Tracci's Advice really is the best  I'm gonna try and remember that myself, whatever happens always let her know you love her and you're there for her


----------



## choudhury (Apr 26, 2010)

She's gained significantly and she loves food. And she has a partner who likes her big. Those are three telling signs, in my opinion, that - barring some really life-changing event - she is quite likely to continue to gain weight going forward. Diets may well come and go, though. The key is not to panic because of them. In fact, if she is really committed to diet X or Y, you should probably tell her you love her no matter what her weight, but will fully support her in her effort to lose weight. 

Diets hardly ever work in the longer run. It's a proven fact. 

Honestly, she sounds a lot like my own wife. I met her when she was 27 and she was about 170. But she had gained weight prior to meeting me and absolutely loved food and loved to eat. At the same time, she would have *preferred* to be thinner. She did diet from time to time. But the overall pattern has been steady weight gain and now, 15 years later, she is pushing 260. I think I knew all along that this was a women who would get bigger. Your gf is probably similar. The key is that real, deep love of food.


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 26, 2010)

choudhury said:


> She's gained significantly and she loves food. And she has a partner who likes her big. Those are three telling signs, in my opinion, that - barring some really life-changing event - she is quite likely to continue to gain weight going forward. Diets may well come and go, though. The key is not to panic because of them. In fact, if she is really committed to diet X or Y, you should probably tell her you love her no matter what her weight, but will fully support her in her effort to lose weight.
> 
> Diets hardly ever work in the longer run. It's a proven fact.
> 
> Honestly, she sounds a lot like my own wife. I met her when she was 27 and she was about 170. But she had gained weight prior to meeting me and absolutely loved food and loved to eat. At the same time, she would have *preferred* to be thinner. She did diet from time to time. But the overall pattern has been steady weight gain and now, 15 years later, she is pushing 260. I think I knew all along that this was a women who would get bigger. Your gf is probably similar. The key is that real, deep love of food.


Thank you man!


----------



## greyhound3378 (Apr 26, 2010)

When I met my wife, she wieghed 140 and loved to eat. The pounds just piled on and she's now 304. Just keep on telling her how great she looks and make sure you always keep her favorite foods available.......


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Hi to everyone,
> I read many topics on this forum, but I prefer to have a personal advice from all you.
> I have been dating my girlfriend since we were 17 y/o and during these years, now we are 24, her weight went from 76 kg (167 lbs) to 95 kg (209 lbs). What can I say? She likes to eat and I am a FA, anyway she says it's not my fault because she just likes food. She went under several diets but didn't seem to work, now she's under another one. Now my question is, how many probabilities are there she will be fatter in the future? I mean, maybe we will get married one day...
> 
> My question is referred mainly to women, but all the opinions are welcome.



Just get fatter, unless the girl is having health problems, bigger is better. You said you are a FA, so why would you go against the ways of a FA, and take a skinny girl. Make her big, huge.


----------



## ciccialover (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW! she has just reached the 100 KG (220 lbs) mark! I'm so proud and she seems to get sexier each day! I love her!


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 19, 2010)

She will gain. You are lucky, I am jealous.


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 6, 2010)

congratulations...you are lucky!


----------

